
What happens if an attacker can get code execution on Tesla's autopilot [pdf] - seapunk
https://keenlab.tencent.com/en/whitepapers/Experimental_Security_Research_of_Tesla_Autopilot.pdf
======
IXxXI
All new cars are vulnerable to this attack. There's no reason to single out
Tesla which is at doing positive things for the environment and climate
change.

